# Spare Ribs



## JWJR40 (May 27, 2006)

Is there anything special that I need to do before smoking ribs?
How long do they usually need to cook and at what temp?


----------



## cleglue (May 27, 2006)

I just smoked spare ribs today.  See the post Ribs with Ddogs rub.  Try the 3-2-1 method.  Three hours in the smoke, two hours wrapped in foil, then take them out of the foil put them back on the smoker for an hour this helps to firm them up.  Baste them with sauce if you like them wet about 30 minutes before you pull them.  I take the membrane off http://usera.imagecave.com/cleglue/Ribs/ribmembrane.JPG and rub with plain old yellow mustard, then sprinkle rub on them to get them ready for the smoker.  I try to maintain 225* to 250* in the smoker.
Here is a picture of a slab of finished wet ribs
http://usera.imagecave.com/cleglue/Ribs/ribs.jpg

Good luck.

Some people spray with apple juice during the smoking process.
Here is a piece from the virtualweber site.
http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/ribse ... #spareribs


----------



## JWJR40 (May 27, 2006)

Thanks for the help, I will be putting them on in the a.m.  Do I have to do anything special to the ribs before putting them on the smoker?


----------



## cleglue (May 27, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> I take the membrane off http://usera.imagecave.com/cleglue/Ribs/ribmembrane.JPG and rub with plain old yellow mustard, then sprinkle rub on them to get them ready for the smoker.



You may want to wash them with water after you take the membrane off an add rub.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

Are you sure you're Larry's brother???  




 :grin:  Just kiddin' . . . . .  8-[


----------



## JWJR40 (May 27, 2006)

Positive

I know, Im a newbie at this.  This will be the second thing that I have smoked.   I just dont want to mess them up. #-o


----------



## JWJR40 (May 27, 2006)

Cleglue,

How do you get the membrane off?

I tried and all that I could manage to get off were bits and pieces.

Is there any problem if I cant get it off?


----------



## Thom Emery (May 27, 2006)

LOL Yea it aint easy but its better.
Pinch with a paper towel


----------



## cleglue (May 27, 2006)

Their better if you can get the membrane off.  Use a paper towel like Thom said.  Sometimes I couldn't get mine off either so if you can't don't worry the ribs will still be fine.  My cousin and others actually like the membrane.


----------



## JWJR40 (May 27, 2006)

Thanks for your help

I will try again tomorrow before I put my rub on.  Hopefully it will come off.

Ive got some Hickory to smoke it with, is this a good wood for ribs?

Ive been grilling for years, but smoking is a whole different ballgame.  I did a chicken on it and now I am hooked.


----------



## Puff1 (May 27, 2006)

JWJR40 said:
			
		

> Thanks for your help
> 
> I will try again tomorrow before I put my rub on.  Hopefully it will come off.
> 
> ...


Hickory is the main wood I smoke with, I like to add some fruit wood, like apple, cherry,pear.
They add a more mild flavor.


----------



## JWJR40 (May 27, 2006)

Thanks Puff,

I just got the membrane off.  Or as much as I could.  I will put my rub on it tomorrow and hope for the best.---LOL


----------



## Woodman1 (May 28, 2006)

JW, the "membrane thing" gets easier with practice. Use a butter knife and slide it in right next to a bone. Then kind of lift up in a leverage sort of move. Once you get about an inch or so seperated. Take a towel (paper or cloth) and grasp the membrane. Pull slowly and it will come off whole. You'll get it! Sorry about your brother ! (Being Larry I mean!) :!:


----------



## Larry D. (May 28, 2006)

When removing the membrane, don't try to start right at the end.  Start a couple of bones in - then when you've worked the knife under the membrane, work back toward the short side.  That will give you enough to get a good grasp on, as you then work back toward the other end.


----------



## wittdog (May 28, 2006)

To get the membrane off use a temp probe tip in the middle of the rack to get it started, then put a butterknive in the opening when it's big enough to get about 2 fingers in put your first two fingers in and pinch down with your thumb, then pull up the whole membrane will come off easy.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 28, 2006)

Just got off the phone with John and he's very happy with the way his ribs turned out!!! It must run in the family!  8-[


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

Is this the beginning of something?    The Wolfe Brothers??    I can see it now......... [-o<


----------



## WalterSC (May 28, 2006)

JWJR40 said:
			
		

> Is there anything special that I need to do before smoking ribs?
> How long do they usually need to cook and at what temp?




Well just got done here did 8 racks of baby back ribs , started at 12 noon pulled em off at 4PM  kept the temp around  250-300 , came out  perfect. Of course thats using a offset firebox on a 55 gallon steel drum using oak wood cut to fit my firebox.


----------



## JohnnyReb (May 28, 2006)

Oak is the smoke !!!!!!!


 :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:


----------



## WalterSC (May 28, 2006)

crazyhorse said:
			
		

> Oak is the smoke !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:



Dang straight , just like the way oak makes things taste!!!

 =D>


----------



## JWJR40 (May 28, 2006)

I used Hickory on my ribs.  Ill have to give oak a try next time.  Is it a strong flavor like mesquite?


----------



## wittdog (May 28, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Is this the beginning of something?    The Wolfe Brothers??    I can see it now......... [-o<


Yeah Joker one brother know's everything and the other is just learning.... :razz:  :taunt: That's for the egg thread. Larry.


----------



## WalterSC (May 28, 2006)

JWJR40 said:
			
		

> I used Hickory on my ribs.  Ill have to give oak a try next time.  Is it a strong flavor like mesquite?



For some it may be I am so used to it , my father taught me how to smoke food , he liked it. I have been thinking of mixing oak and hickory and see what that does.


----------



## wittdog (May 28, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> JWJR40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Walter I have never used Oak, but have been told that Oak doesn't impart much flavor what do you think? I've mainlyused hickory, apple or cherry.


----------



## WalterSC (May 28, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hiya Witt , well according to my folks that were here it gave it a nice mild flavor , not to strong just right . Reckon why I used it oak is easily available were I am , never see much hickory , apple or cheery . But When I can find some I plan on trying them.


----------



## cleglue (May 28, 2006)

Witt,

I've been using white oak and it seems to do well.  I use hickory alot.  Now both have been cut and dried for over 2 years.  I'm having a hard time distinguishing the different in the taste.  I cut two small hickory trees down back in January.  They are still laying on the ground.  I need to work them up and get them ready for smoking.  Some people say I need to let them dry along time other say only a few months.  I figured I'd throw a few small fist size chunks in the new WSM to see it I can really taste the different.  I haven't bought any bag chunks of wood...all of mine has come from my father-in-law...he heat with a water stove...so there is plenty of wood for smoking.

I didn't mean to hijack this thread.


----------



## wittdog (May 28, 2006)

I didn't either   I guess I should of started a new thread. Sorry


----------



## JWJR40 (May 29, 2006)

Here are some pics of my FIRST  spare ribs.  The way they tasted they will not be my LAST
http://ephotohut.com/images/jwjr40/tn1000360.jpg
http://ephotohut.com/images/jwjr40/tn1000352.jpg
http://ephotohut.com/images/jwjr40/tn1000356.jpg
http://ephotohut.com/images/jwjr40/tn1000358.jpg


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 29, 2006)

Fantastic job John!!  =D>


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2006)

All I saw were tiny thumbnails...  8-[


----------



## JWJR40 (May 29, 2006)

Sorry,

I'll get them on larger


----------



## Puff1 (May 29, 2006)

Don't be sorry :!: 
I saw bones pulled back and a nice smoke ring =D> 
Good job :!:


----------



## JWJR40 (May 29, 2006)

My wife said that it sure takes a long time to smoke some bones.

I really dont listen to her--LOL


----------



## Puff1 (May 29, 2006)

JWJR40 said:
			
		

> My wife said that it sure takes a long time to smoke some bones.
> 
> I really dont listen to her--LOL


Now you sound like your'e brother  

It's not a walk in the park is it?
All the time it takes is worth it :!:
Are there any left? 8-[


----------



## JWJR40 (May 29, 2006)

Why?

Does he say the same thing?


----------



## cleglue (May 29, 2006)

Congratulations on the ribs.  They look good.


----------



## Finney (May 29, 2006)

JWJR40 said:
			
		

> Why?
> 
> *Does he say the same thing?*


You should hear what he says.    Or maybe you shouldn't. #-o


----------



## Puff1 (May 29, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> JWJR40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [-(


----------

